# Experienced Facility coders needed  for remote coding



## anelson30 (Mar 18, 2014)

We are looking for Full time/Part time experienced facility coders.
Must have 2-3yrs experience in one of the following areas:

Inpatient coding
Outpatient coding
ER coding
Observation coding

Please submit resume for consideration.

Amy Morgan - anelson@e-codesolutions.com


----------



## jenein01 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Interested*

Hello,

My name is Jenein Smith. I am very interested in the position. I emailed my resume yesterday.

Thanks


----------



## rdnkmoma (Mar 18, 2014)

where is this located


----------



## zanalee (Mar 18, 2014)

is remote, so is from your home.


----------



## medicode3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Amy,
I emailed my resume today.  I am looking for part time work to supplement my income. Thanks!!


----------

